# Swallowed anti freeze.



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Did a very sill thing today and swallowed some anti freeze solution, i'd filled my bike resevoir to high and to get it down to the required level i sucked it out with a hose.....dick! I spat it out ovbiously but a couple of times i swallowed as you do, inbetween goes of sucking it out. This was about 1 30 today and now iv'e got cramps in my abdomen, i'm thinking this is coincidence as it must of been such a small amount swallowed, afterwards i washed my mouth out with dental wash and drank water. Does anyone know how toxic this stuff is, i mean it really was a small amount but i'm slightly worried now.......

:confused1:​


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

do you swallow everything you put in your mouth?

i know someone got sent to prison for killing her husband by forcing him to drink anti-freeze, it all depends on the amount consumed though


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

not meaning to worry you or anything...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1078439/Woman-swallowed-anti-freeze-dies-refusing-treatment--doctors-feared-assault-claim-saved-her.html

but a more informative thing

http://www.henryfordhealth.org/129869.cfm



> Home Treatment:
> 
> Seek immediate medical help. Do NOT make a person throw up unless told to do so by poison control or a health care professional.
> 
> Use standard first aid and CPR for signs of shock or cardiac arrest. Call your local Poison Control Center or 911 for further assistance.





> Symptoms:
> 
> Bladder and kidneys
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> do you swallow everything you put in your mouth?
> 
> i know someone got sent to prison for killing her husband by forcing him to drink anti-freeze, it all depends on the amount consumed though


It seems so, stupid i know but i was getting ****ed off as it had taken me all day to put my bike back together, as i say was a small amount.



YetiMan said:


> not meaning to worry you or anything...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1078439/Woman-swallowed-anti-freeze-dies-refusing-treatment--doctors-feared-assault-claim-saved-her.html
> 
> ...


 I may phone the old nhs support line after reading this.......


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Bit of information for you here.

Damn, too late!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> It seems so, stupid i know but i was getting ****ed off as it had taken me all day to put my bike back together, as i say was a small amount.
> 
> I may phone the old nhs support line after reading this.......


I would mate, best to be on the safe side


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

the cure is generally an IV of ethanol to flush the methanol out, home made solution, drink vodka 

in all seriousness i'd probably get yourself down to hospital espeically if you have abdomen cramps (liver damage?)


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

gerg said:


> the cure is generally an IV of ethanol to flush the methanol out, home made solution, drink vodka
> 
> in all seriousness i'd probably get yourself down to hospital espeically if you have abdomen cramps (liver damage?)


good advice mate go get yourself checked out just incase


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Good grief your a smart one arent you LOL get help right away mate be safe not sorry.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

go to hospital now ! better safe than sorry , better to waste a saturday night than suffer the potential side effects!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

You should've got the missus to do it, women are mush better at not swallowing stuff they shouldn't!!! (or should!)

Seriously though, call someone. That thing where the women tried to kill her husband left him blind and brain damaged, obviously a lot more than you drank but better safe than sorry pal!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gerg said:


> the cure is generally an IV of ethanol to flush the methanol out, home made solution, drink vodka


Funny you said that, I know someone who drunk a small amount of antifreeze, and at the hospital they administered alcohol - orally - couldnt believe it, doc actually said if its a small amount, then first mode of action is to get tipsy...

:confused1:

Sorry, dont know enough about it - if you are worried, get to hospital, no messing.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

How did it taste? I wonder cuz i kinda like the smell


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at least your blood wont freeze in this cold weather!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Phoned the nhs hotline thing. Said as it was such a small amount i should be ok, basically they said the first 6 hours is when most symtoms will occur, as im not feeling drunk etc at this time they said i didn't have to go to A&E. I'm just sat here chugging milk as it will counteract the acid. Silly bastard i am! Luckey escape, hopefully. :innocent:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Phoned the nhs hotline thing. Said as it was such a small amount i should be ok, basically they said the first 6 hours is when most symtoms will occur, as im not feeling drunk etc at this time they said i didn't have to go to A&E. I'm just sat here chugging milk as it will counteract the acid. Silly bastard i am! Luckey escape, hopefully. :innocent:


Hope you are alright, make sure you post tomorrow so we know you are alive :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Hope you are alright, make sure you post tomorrow so we know you are alive :thumb:


 Ha thanks for the concern, do i get a certificate or something for undertaking the biggest act of muppetry this year!! :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

you should be ok mate, i drank some when i was younger when i was ****ed.

Didnt do me any harm but thats one of the many reasons i became t-total.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> you should be ok mate, i drank some when i was younger when i was ****ed.
> 
> Didnt do me any harm but thats one of the many reasons i became t-total.


 You drank some to get hammered yeah? How much did you smash?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> You drank some to get hammered yeah? How much did you smash?


No mate, its a long story. I was hammered and I was a real pr**k when i was leathered. So thinking i was proving a point I drank some like a tool. :cursing:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

here you go you earned it!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You should be fine, antifreeze can be found in cheap wines don't forget


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

doesnt anti freeze crystalize your liver?


----------

